

Bitcoiner pays 85Btc fees for 16Btc transaction. Is this largest fee ever paid? - davidgerard
http://www.reddit.com/r/Buttcoin/comments/33u8vq/holy_satoshi_butter_pays_85btc_transaction_fees/

======
davidgerard
tl;dr 32-bit overflow bug.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Buttcoin/comments/33u8vq/holy_satosh...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Buttcoin/comments/33u8vq/holy_satoshi_butter_pays_85btc_transaction_fees/cqofrit)

